# Kyokushin on Fight Quest tonight



## Jack Meower (Aug 15, 2009)

The kyokushin Fight Quest episode is on the Military Channel tonight at 1am, and again at 7am.  I guess that would be morning, rather than night.  Morning of Aug. 16.  

Just an FYI for anyone interested.


----------



## Ironcrane (Aug 16, 2009)

I loved that episode. I wouldn't mind watching it again. I miss that show.


----------



## jim777 (Aug 25, 2009)

I haven't gone through it all, but there appears to be lots of Fight Quest pieces and bits available on Hulu

http://www.hulu.com/search?query=Fight+quest


----------



## MilkManX (Sep 17, 2009)

Also if you have Netflix you can instant watch the whole season on your PC or Xbox360.


----------



## Mitlov (Sep 17, 2009)

The Kyokushin episode may have been the best Fight Quest episode.  It's certainly up there.


----------

